# Greetings from the Sonoran Desert!



## snadamo (May 10, 2022)

New member from AZ.  Have lurked these forums for a long time for info/advice, and decided I should just join.  Like to hunt, fish, camp, and smoke/grill with my boys among other hobbies/interests.  This place looks like there's a healthy amount of activity and good people.

Looking forward to interacting with y'all!


----------



## TNJAKE (May 10, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## sawhorseray (May 10, 2022)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ, there's a few of us desert boys around here! RAY


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 10, 2022)

Welcome, from California. We look forward to seeing some of your projects.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2022)

Welcome aboard from SE Arizona.


----------



## indaswamp (May 10, 2022)

I Like Sausages!

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## pushok2018 (May 10, 2022)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bauchjw (May 10, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## YooperSmoker (May 10, 2022)

welcome from the yoop

Mike


----------



## old sarge (May 10, 2022)

Welcome from SE Arizona.


----------



## sandyut (May 11, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Utah


----------



## JLeonard (May 11, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your post and pics (we are visually oriented around here)!
Jim


----------



## strikerfired (May 11, 2022)

One perk to smoking in southern Arizona, you don't need much fuel to hit 225!


----------



## snadamo (May 11, 2022)

strikerfired said:


> One perk to smoking in southern Arizona, you don't need much fuel to hit 225!




Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## snadamo (May 11, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your post and pics (we are visually oriented around here)!
> Jim


Well I just got a new toy. I’ll have to show it off soon


----------



## JLeonard (May 11, 2022)

strikerfired said:


> One perk to smoking in southern Arizona, you don't need much fuel to hit 225!


Halfway there in the shade usually.....
Jim


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 12, 2022)

Next month you be able to use your car as a smoker.


----------



## snadamo (May 12, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Halfway there in the shade usually.....
> Jim


yeah, my minion method in the summer is like 3 lit coals otherwise too hot too fast...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 12, 2022)

strikerfired said:


> One perk to smoking in southern Arizona, you don't need much fuel to hit 225!



In the summer, I will pre-heat the SmokeTronix (insulated electric) by letting it sit out in the sun for a half an hour or so.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 12, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> In the summer, I will pre-heat the SmokeTronix (insulated electric) by letting it sit out in the sun for a half an hour or so.


I do the same with my Pro 100, gets up to 150º all by itself! RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 12, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I do the same with my Pro 100, gets up to 150º all by itself! RAY



Ray, I think the highest i've ever been able to hit on the solar pre-heat is 105°.  You'd think since I'm closer to the sun at my elevation I'd be able to reach 150° too.  
Free heating is always welcomed in my book.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 12, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota, I don’t have your issues with too hot until about July.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 13, 2022)

We had 50 days last year when the temp was 110º or higher out on the covered patio. We just had misters installed, should make quite a difference! RAY


----------



## strikerfired (May 13, 2022)

Yeah, I've burned myself on my smoker, when it hadn't been used for days, last year.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 13, 2022)

sawhorseray
, I’m just picturing that set up in MN in January.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

our temps here in NS do not get that high, in summer we hover around 25 - 30 C (77 - 86 F ) I can't imagine 1110 for normal days , My hammer would be slipping out of my hand if I was stupid enough to work in that heat unless an emergency

Ray 

 sawhorseray
 , love the mister set up , hope that cools it down some

David


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 14, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> We had 50 days last year when the temp was 110º or higher out on the covered patio. We just had misters installed, should make quite a difference! RAY
> 
> View attachment 631774
> View attachment 631775


The misters will definitely help.  Either misters or a decently sized portable evaporative cooler especially if you have a west facing back patio.


----------



## snadamo (May 14, 2022)

my misters broke and I bought an evap cooler on wheels. It’s great cause I can use when I’m grilling or the guest area near pool or in the garage when I’m pretending to be a mechanic


----------

